# Air Lift + fifteen52 = Slammin'!



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

fookerbob said:


> :wave:


 :wave: 

Hey Nicul! :heart: 

-Matt


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL @ Breakin...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Breakin indeed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

fookerbob said:


> :wave:


We :heart: CC's on air


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Kits are ready to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

This CC is a SoCal local :thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We :heart: CC's on air


:heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Updated pictures of the CC?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

SDobbins photos of another local CC on air opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Get em while they are HOT :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

ic:

Where is all the CC love?

Email me!
[email protected]


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Ever wonder what it is like to pull up to a car show and air out?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ever wonder what it is like to pull up to a car show and air out?


I wonder this all the time.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

one day I would love to have air ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

fookerbob said:


> I wonder this all the time.


One day you'll get there Nicul...  



rabbit07 said:


> one day I would love to have air ride.


Let us know when that day comes, we'll make sure you are taken care of. 

-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We are always here when you need us. Just like the controller to your air management


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

*hahahaha*

love the ad!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't you have it on Blue-ray Tom?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Wacky Wednesday !
Email me for wacky prices!
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Thursday. . . 
I am not sure if we have anything going on for Thursday but PM me just in case


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Friday the 13th Sale!:sly:

Shoot me an email and see if we can make today a lucky day for ya :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We can almost always match if not beat all other companies pricing!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

lets make it happen people. . .don't be shy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Show season is here. . but not over


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

got air?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

TGIF. A few guys from fifteen52 are lingering around in Las Vegas this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

if you can install coils, and know minimal wiring . . .you too can install air:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> if you can install coils, and know minimal wiring . . .you too can install air:thumbup:


 Or just ask the local air forum. Installing air is fun. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Amen!

-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a great kit for all of this summer's shows.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's see some pics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We have all of your air needs covered:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Lets get you lowopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hittin switches


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Switches, buttons, or valves :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

:beer:

-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Slammin deals :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Today is payday for some people, spending day for others 
Lets get you the best pricing possible 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Lower it:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Function = Form 
Fact :Air kits are very useful


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

do you have a TÜV certifcate for the european guys??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

otti said:


> do you have a TÜV certifcate for the european guys??


 Unfortunately not:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Complete kits are waiting for a new home


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Still have time to get these all installed for the upcoming shows.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Still have time to catch the deals as well :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

These kits are great :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Terrible tuesday? I think not!
Get some air


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Plenty of time to get an instal done this season


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

get up! with the push of a button :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Any questions on air? I will gladly help you out :thumbup: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Time to get creative.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hit us up for all your air needs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Air Lift :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Custom autopilot integration -> HOTNESS!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Make broken oil pans a thing of the past


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Get down!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop by Brokedown tomorrow and say hi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

We've got an *AWESOME* deal for Air Lift going on right now for *THIS WEEK ONLY!* 
Email [email protected] or PM or call 213-373-1552 for more info! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Great deals on *all AIR LIFT* products extended until the end of the month! Parts or full kits!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Still offering great deals on all Air Lift products:thumbup:
- Full kits
- Management
- Parts


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE!*

*Special pricing on all Air Lift products (full kits, management kits, and parts), good for today only!
Visit the link for more information!
*
*fifteen52 BLACK FRIDAY DEALS*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Air Lift and fifteen52 featured in *Sam Dobbins 2012 VW/Audi Calendar! Get yours today!*

http://www.sdobbins.com/CALENDAR.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These kits always look good wrapped up under the tree.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Go ahead and buy yourself something nice for Xmas.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get some fresh air for the New Year


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get all your airride needs sorted before the season gets started.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

waitin' on the next sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the show season is right around the corner


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for some amazing deals on Airlift kits. We are extending our Waterfest sale this week only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the sale ends on Friday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Last day for the post Waterfest sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email us for a great deal on Air Lift bags, management or full kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Feel free to post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get your Airlift Kit for h20, we are also an Accuair dealer as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

H20i is right around the corner


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best deals during our Post H20 sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these prices are only good until Friday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the sale ends on Froday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry all the orders need to be in tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Last day of the sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Pm or email for the best deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Pm or email for the best price
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get your kit now for this spring


----------

